# In manchester today



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albertwas in Manchester today

And the young Asians

Were out giving Christmas presents to the homeless

So a special season of good will to all

Cheered my day

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lovely


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Wonder if we will read about it in the Mail :laugh:

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No it will be in the Sun/Mirror I expect.>>


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats great Sandra. After pretty much a year of bitterness and anger its nice to hear about the young people doing a good deed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Around us

A heavy Muslim population

I notice this year many have a lit symbol in their Windows 

Christmas trees in the Christian houses

These signs that look a bit like a figure of 8 

Don't know what they mean though 

Sandra


----------

